# Gijon to Poole ferry



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I would like to use the ferry from Gijon to Poole in October but seem unable to get any information about October crossings. I have tried phoning.."...don't know..." Emailing; no answer. LD Lines seem to be DHFS when I check them out. Does anyone know more than I can find out?

Alan


----------

